# Your Tegu's Food Schedule



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 1, 2008)

hey everyone well just wanted to discuss and see how everyone's tegu schedule is thats all. think it would be a great subject.

my tegus schedule
mon:rodent & fruit
tues:boiled eggs & fruit
wed:lean ground turkey & boiled eggs
thurs:rodents only
fri:crickets & fruit
sat:lean ground turkey & eggs
sun:raw chicken


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a red tegu, and for the most part this is his regiment:
Mon: Eggs (sometimes with mango, he seems to prefer it without mango though)
Tues: Cherries
Weds: Chicken Giblets and Crickets (he is weaning off the crickets though)
Thurs: Eggs
Fri: Cherries
Sat: Eggs
Sun: Chicken Giblets

Sometimes I swap out the cherries for other fruits, but he tends to go on strike. Cherries are his ULTIMATE favorite, and has become a favorite snack of my beardies as well


----------



## Taydeon (Jun 2, 2008)

I got a Argentine Black and white

mon - 2 Rat pups
tue - ground turkey and fruit
wed - Talapia and fruit
thur - 2 rat pups
fri - ground turkey
sat - 2 rat pups
sun - ground turkey and talapia


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 2, 2008)

Schedule!! I don't need no stinking schedule!! :mrgreen: 

Actually ours are adults so they don't eat as much, wait let me rephrase that - They don't get FED as much. The big Red will eat almost anything he finds. 

They get rodents once on the weekend, tilapia (fish) once during the week, and fruit & greens every other day.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 2, 2008)

yea well mine is still young so i feed every day. i have decided to take my tegus off crickets from now on reason being my tegus finally ate grapes today which im happy about.

do you feed the talapia raw or cooked and what kinds of fruits is everyone feeding.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 2, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> do you feed the talapia raw or cooked and what kinds of fruits is everyone feeding.


All meats are fed raw.

Our Tegu's & Bearded Dragons really like blueberries! Any soft non-acidic fruit is good. Our really like grapes too, but there's not much more than water in there.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 2, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> .


All meats are fed raw.

Our Tegu's & Bearded Dragons really like blueberries! Any soft non-acidic fruit is good. Our really like grapes too, but there's not much more than water in there.[/quote]


Oh I see thanx for the info and just another question which fruits then are adequate to feed them should I be changing the fruit I give them everyday???


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 2, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> Oh I see thanx for the info and just another question which fruits then are adequate to feed them should I be changing the fruit I give them everyday???



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353</a><!-- m -->


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanx for the link puffdragon


----------



## redtail2426 (Jun 2, 2008)

my guy in a week will get 
mon-small rat and fruit
tues-ground turkey and some fruit
wed-quail and some fruit
thurs-some type of fish and some fruit
fri- beef liver and some fruit
sat-small rat and some fruit
sun- ground turkey or beef live or roaches and fruit

I usually dont go by a schedule I just feed what he ahsnt had in a day or two and mix in a few things different fruits sometimes chicken giblets etc etc......


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh I didn't know you can feed them fruit everyday. I thought it was bad for them.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 2, 2008)

imo, I don't think you _have_ to feed them fruit.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 2, 2008)

I feed mine about 2 or 3 rodents a week, ground turkey mixed with egg, very lean ground meat (once in a while) beef liver, chicken gizzards, chicken hearts, f/t quail, fish fillets, super worms and lamb once in a while ...so far

it seems like it's always subject to change.

with Angel I have to place the meat and egg in a meat chopper and mix it all together (she has a thing for eggs). and she will expect some of your dinner as well.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought they needed the fruit in their diet for good shedding and proper health I know I read that somewhere I can't remember where though


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 2, 2008)

angelrose said:


> I feed mine about 2 or 3 rodents a week, ground turkey mixed with egg, very lean ground meat (once in a while) beef liver, chicken gizzards, chicken hearts, f/t quail, fish fillets, super worms and lamb once in a while ...so far
> 
> it seems like it's always subject to change.
> 
> with Angel I have to place the meat and egg in a meat chopper and mix it all together (she has a thing for eggs). and she will expect some of your dinner as well.



Its funny you mention about dinner cause now Victorious seems to stare at me or my wife or the kids when either of us is eating close to his enclosure and he follows us if we move its funny its like he's saying where's my dinner lol


----------



## angelrose (Jun 2, 2008)

I have read that from forum to forum. I believe that fruit and shedding have absolutely nothing to do with each other.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 2, 2008)

lol. that is funny. because that is how it all started. she would stare so I started giving her a little of whatever I made for dinner and now I created a monster. she will come and step on me and my daughters toes to get some.


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 2, 2008)

angelrose said:


> lol. that is funny. because that is how it all started. she would stare so I started giving her a little of whatever I made for dinner and now I created a monster. she will come and step on me and my daughters toes to get some.



I have to admit, that is adorable


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 2, 2008)

Well that's the reason why I've held off on giving him food when we are eating because I don't want him to become a begger and then get fat lol


----------



## angelrose (Jun 2, 2008)

it's hard to imagine a fat tegu. they just keep shedding and growing. they are out roaming around alot and into everything with just the 3 of them I think they keep me going more then 10 kids would. lol.


----------



## Rivershark (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have a real strict schedule of what my tegu eats. He'll get a couple mice every week, along with fruit, boiled eggs, ground turkey and whatever kind of insect I have on hand. Feeding days are monday, wednesday, friday and sat or sun. He'll eye our bunny every now and then but I think he just likes to hide behind her cage.

A few days ago when I had him out around the house he suddenly zeroed in on something real fast and snatched up an alligator lizard that had somehow found its way in. Little guy didn't know what hit him! So cool.


----------



## Nero (Jun 3, 2008)

My columbian will only eat rodents nothing else. Hes really calmed down a lot on his agression when I feed him. I wish he would eat other things.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 3, 2008)

Nero said:


> My columbian will only eat rodents nothing else. Hes really calmed down a lot on his agression when I feed him. I wish he would eat other things.




my colombian was exactly the same way for the first year. worked her way up from fuzzies to large mice. then she started only eating the heads and the stuff inside. in the meantime, she got my daughters parakeet. now, she will turn her head and close her eyes if you offer her a rodent. became picky after the first year.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Nero said:


> My columbian will only eat rodents nothing else. Hes really calmed down a lot on his agression when I feed him. I wish he would eat other things.



well thats what colombians diet consist of is just meat i have not heard of anybody having a colombian who ate anything else besides that


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 3, 2008)

angelrose said:


> Nero said:
> 
> 
> > My columbian will only eat rodents nothing else. Hes really calmed down a lot on his agression when I feed him. I wish he would eat other things.
> ...



how big are your tegus angelrose???


----------



## angelrose (Jun 3, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> how big are your tegus angelrose???



my colombian is an easy 3 ft. and is getting ready to shed again.(with me 3+ yrs now).
my male arg. is 2 1/2 ft. and my fem. arg. is a little over 1 1/2 ft. and I only had my args. since Feb. of this year and they are catching up with my colombian.

how many and what kind of tegus do you have ?


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 3, 2008)

angelrose said:


> my colombian is an easy 3 ft. and is getting ready to shed again.(with me 3+ yrs now).
> my male arg. is 2 1/2 ft. and my fem. arg. is a little over 1 1/2 ft. and I only had my args. since Feb. of this year and they are catching up with my colombian.
> 
> how many and what kind of tegus do you have ?


I have a male and female arg. that are both about almost 2 feet and I had a hybrid male that was about a foot give or take that I recently adopted to Lexi. I also put a deposit down for an arg. tegu from bobby on the clutch that is expected the end of this month but I was thinking of switching it for a chacoan but I don't know what to do angelrose.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 3, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> I have a male and female arg. that are both about almost 2 feet and I had a hybrid male that was about a foot give or take that I recently adopted to Lexi. I also put a deposit down for an arg. tegu from bobby on the clutch that is expected the end of this month but I was thinking of switching it for a chacoan but I don't know what to do angelrose.




I remember the red and blue hybrid pics. he is a very good looking tegu, definitely, eye catching. I was tempted myself.
great ! Bobby has the best hot looking tegus (the colors). I just got a brazillian rainbow boa from Bobby and she's gorgeous.
If I had *alot* more space and money for what would be an *extremely* large appetite then without doubt I would have a chacoan in a heartbeat.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 3, 2008)

angelrose said:


> I remember the red and blue hybrid pics. he is a very good looking tegu, definitely, eye catching. I was tempted myself.
> great ! Bobby has the best hot looking tegus (the colors). I just got a brazillian rainbow boa from Bobby and she's gorgeous.
> If I had *alot* more space and money for what would be an *extremely* large appetite then without doubt I would have a chacoan in a heartbeat.


Yea I'm thinking of getting the chacoan but then ill have to downsize on my tegus or even just have the chacoan only and nothing else. I don't know what to do should I go for it and just build a massive enclosure


----------



## Mike (Jun 3, 2008)

Rivershark said:


> I don't have a real strict schedule of what my tegu eats. He'll get a couple mice every week, along with fruit, boiled eggs, ground turkey and whatever kind of insect I have on hand. Feeding days are monday, wednesday, friday and sat or sun. He'll eye our bunny every now and then but I think he just likes to hide behind her cage.
> 
> A few days ago when I had him out around the house he suddenly zeroed in on something real fast and snatched up an alligator lizard that had somehow found its way in. Little guy didn't know what hit him! So cool.



I had my male do the same exact thing, but with a fence lizard.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 3, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> Yea I'm thinking of getting the chacoan but then ill have to downsize on my tegus or even just have the chacoan only and nothing else. I don't know what to do should I go for it and just build a massive enclosure



ohhh ! since you put it that way; instead of having just one very big tegu *imo* I would get a variety of different tegus. they all have their different and funny personalities that keep you entertained (and busy ...lol).

maybe it's just me but just tonight I placed my 2 args and my colombian in the same big enclosure I just built. their all about the same size now and they interact when they are out roaming around. I don't think it will work permanently because of the hibernation tho'.

I will get two more tegus that I have had my eyes on. then I want to mean it when I say 'no more' ...lol.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 3, 2008)

angelrose said:


> ohhh ! since you put it that way; instead of having just one very big tegu *imo* I would get a variety of different tegus. they all have their different and funny personalities that keep you entertained (and busy ...lol).
> 
> maybe it's just me but just tonight I placed my 2 args and my colombian in the same big enclosure I just built. their all about the same size now and they interact when they are out roaming around. I don't think it will work permanently because of the hibernation tho'.
> 
> I will get two more tegus that I have had my eyes on. then I want to mean it when I say 'no more' ...lol.


Yea I would love to have a variety but that would mean more time that I would have to put in and that's more time I don't have. But I was thinking of getting the chacoan what the heck ill just have to make time for all but we'll see how it turns out. Would you get the chacoan angelrose


----------



## angelrose (Jun 3, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> Yea I would love to have a variety but that would mean more time that I would have to put in and that's more time I don't have. But I was thinking of getting the chacoan what the heck ill just have to make time for all but we'll see how it turns out. Would you get the chacoan angelrose



do you have any helpers ? just asking because my daughters help me and have fun flipping the mulch (sometimes).
you can house them all together. but if you don't have the time it is certainly easier to chase down and clean after just one very big one.
variety is fun and alot of hard work. I think if I knew Bobby and about the chacoans a long time ago I would be plenty happy and proud to have and show one of those big babies. the chacoan.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 3, 2008)

angelrose said:


> do you have any helpers ? just asking because my daughters help me and have fun flipping the mulch (sometimes).
> you can house them all together. but if you don't have the time it is certainly easier to chase down and clean after just one very big one.
> variety is fun and alot of hard work. I think if I knew Bobby and about the chacoans a long time ago I would be plenty happy and proud to have and show one of those big babies. the chacoan.


no i wish i did my daughters are too young my oldest is only gonna be 3 and my youngest just turned 1. i will give it some thought on what im gonna do if ill down size my current tegus and just stick with the chacoan. we'll see what happens ill keep you updated.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 4, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> no i wish i did my daughters are too young my oldest is only gonna be 3 and my youngest just turned 1. i will give it some thought on what im gonna do if ill down size my current tegus and just stick with the chacoan. we'll see what happens ill keep you updated.



I was looking and wanted a chacoan before we even started talking about it. I think they are so wondrous. but, I don't want to get in over my head and therefore the others being neglected. when you were giving the red/blue male up for adoption I could tell you are a very caring and careful person so I am really interested in what and how you decide.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 4, 2008)

angelrose said:


> I was looking and wanted a chacoan before we even started talking about it. I think they are so wondrous. but, I don't want to get in over my head and therefore the others being neglected. when you were giving the red/blue male up for adoption I could tell you are a very caring and careful person so I am really interested in what and how you decide.


Yea well I've always been like that I get so attached to my animals. I'm very kind hearted and giving that's why I adopted the hybrid to someone I thought would be respnsible and keep me updated but too bad I haven't heard anything about how he's doing so I guess I chose wrong but whatever what can you do. This is a very hard decision to make and even harder being that I have little time to chose since bobby said their due to hatch at the end of this month. What shall I do angelrose hmmmmm


----------



## angelrose (Jun 4, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> Yea well I've always been like that I get so attached to my animals. I'm very kind hearted and giving that's why I adopted the hybrid to someone I thought would be respnsible and keep me updated but too bad I haven't heard anything about how he's doing so I guess I chose wrong but whatever what can you do. This is a very hard decision to make and even harder being that I have little time to chose since bobby said their due to hatch at the end of this month. What shall I do angelrose hmmmmm



I love the chacoans. their like a living show piece (kinda). and to me they say 'love me' all over them....lol
this has been an interest of mine as well. at this time, it's either or for me because of the space + cost. I know me and I won't be satisfied with just one tegu ! so here I am ....always looking.
so how can you see yourself being *satisfied* ?


----------



## Lexi (Jun 4, 2008)

Are you serious BOOSTFEEN? did i not talk to you the other day about him? Im sorry i didnt know i needed to write you and email EVERYDAY and take pics everyday. geeze..


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 4, 2008)

angelrose said:


> I love the chacoans. their like a living show piece (kinda). and to me they say 'love me' all over them....lol
> this has been an interest of mine as well. at this time, it's either or for me because of the space + cost. I know me and I won't be satisfied with just one tegu ! so here I am ....always looking.
> so how can you see yourself being *satisfied* ?


Well it seems like you and I have a lot in common because I'm the same way I can never be satified with just one thing I have to have it all lol. This decision is killing me I feel like a kind who can't make up there mind in toys r us lol. By the time I make a decision it will be too late that always happens to me angelrose. What other tegus are you thinking of still getting???


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 4, 2008)

Lexi said:


> Are you serious BOOSTFEEN? did i not talk to you the other day about him? Im sorry i didnt know i needed to write you and email EVERYDAY and take pics everyday. geeze..


Hey Lexi,well let's not make this into anything okay but first off yea we spoke about the tegu but it was for other reasons and that was all I didn't get an update on his well being. Second of all the only update I got was the day after you became his new mommy. I didn't ask you to keep me updated everyday and take pics everyday because that would be ridiculous but an email here and there often times would be nice and appreciated. If what I wrote came out in a bad or wrong way then I apologize im not here to make enemies or be an a$$hole to people because you've met me and I'm not like that.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 4, 2008)

yes i know your not like that... but i also posted pics of him on here not that long ago of him taking a bath...But you said "I chose wrong but whatever what can you do". And of course that would piss anyone off... You can also e-mail me and ask how he is doing...
But ill give you an update here.
I got him eatting beefheart(which he loves now), Boiled eggs and some banana(what have you tried to get him to eat fruits?). But he doesnt seem to like fruit all that much. Still trying to figure out how to get him to eat some. He loves to dig in the substrate and get it all in his water bowl, and he also loves to throw hissy fits when taking him out of his cage, But settles down nicely after he is out! lol.. I believe he is going to shed real soon cause his color's have got real light over the past couple of day's.
But other then that, there's not much to update on. He is the cutest little thing in the world and i hope you dont regret your decision to adopt him to me. I promise you he has a great home!


----------



## angelrose (Jun 4, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> Well it seems like you and I have a lot in common because I'm the same way I can never be satified with just one thing I have to have it all lol. This decision is killing me I feel like a kind who can't make up there mind in toys r us lol. By the time I make a decision it will be too late that always happens to me angelrose. What other tegus are you thinking of still getting???



lol. you just made up your mind unless you can come up with alot more space and time as you mentioned. your going to get bored with just one even though it's a chacoan. if I had more space + time + cash for a food bill then I would beat you in line to the chacoan...lol. that one would be first on my list of who's next ...but believe it or not right now I am looking at gold colombians for two reasons 1 being I am in love with the color 'gold' and colombians do not hibernate and another b/w col.
this covers me for when I am bored when the args are hibernating. 
and the 'reds' keep calling me.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 4, 2008)

Lexi said:


> yes i know your not like that... but i also posted pics of him on here not that long ago of him taking a bath...But you said "I chose wrong but whatever what can you do". And of course that would piss anyone off... You can also e-mail me and ask how he is doing...
> But ill give you an update here.
> I got him eatting beefheart(which he loves now), Boiled eggs and some banana(what have you tried to get him to eat fruits?). But he doesnt seem to like fruit all that much. Still trying to figure out how to get him to eat some. He loves to dig in the substrate and get it all in his water bowl, and he also loves to throw hissy fits when taking him out of his cage, But settles down nicely after he is out! lol.. I believe he is going to shed real soon cause his color's have got real light over the past couple of day's.
> But other then that, there's not much to update on. He is the cutest little thing in the world and i hope you dont regret your decision to adopt him to me. I promise you he has a great home!


hey its okay i dont regret anything dont worry i know hes in good hands hopefully i can come up to visit sometime if thats okay with you. well seems like he hasnt changed he still does the same as when i had him. as far as fruit the only fruit i got him to eat was grapes that i mixed in with the lean turkey that was all but he does love his rodents lol


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 4, 2008)

angelrose said:


> lol. you just made up your mind unless you can come up with alot more space and time as you mentioned. your going to get bored with just one even though it's a chacoan. if I had more space + time + cash for a food bill then I would beat you in line to the chacoan...lol. that one would be first on my list of who's next ...but believe it or not right now I am looking at gold colombians for two reasons 1 being I am in love with the color 'gold' and colombians do not hibernate and another b/w col.
> this covers me for when I am bored when the args are hibernating.
> and the 'reds' keep calling me.


lol yea well i think im gonna give the extra cash on my deposit for a chacoan (just one though)lol and i was thinking of getting something else maybe a red or blue or whatever catches my eye. i have never really been interested in the colombians but maybe cause i havent really seen one in person. do you have any pics of your tegus???


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 5, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> ...the only fruit i got him to eat was grapes that i mixed in with the lean turkey


Don't waste your time with grapes. Ours really like grapes but they have very little nutritional value and I've noticed they tend to come out the other end undigested.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 5, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> lol yea well i think im gonna give the extra cash on my deposit for a chacoan (just one though)lol and i was thinking of getting something else maybe a red or blue or whatever catches my eye. i have never really been interested in the colombians but maybe cause i havent really seen one in person. do you have any pics of your tegus???



well if your gonna go ...go big. I don't know about you but I always end up finding the extra room because of reptiles catching my eye. that is how I ended up with my first and best girl ...Angel my colombian. it was just love at first sight...lol and the pet store had the usual nasty things to say like 'oh, she bit me' but here is a pic of my daughter kissing Angel (col.) any my other daughter hugging her 3 yrs later:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1264">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1264</a><!-- m -->

here is a link of my two args when I first got them:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1269">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1269</a><!-- m -->

these are from about 3 months ago and I am going to try and update everybody starting tonight so you can see the big difference in size and to show the gorgeous brazillian rainbow boa from Bobby. 

I want to catch'em when their up to their 'tricks' but the past couple days they have been kind of 'quiet' so to speek. maybe because of the stormy weather.


----------



## luckdragon (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't have a feeding schedule yet...I've tried different things and there are only certain things s/he will eat...been very picky so far. I'm still in experimental phase figuring out what kind of foods will be eaten

So far my tegu has eaten a blueberry, watermelon, pinkies, dusted crickets, a chicken heart cut up in pieces and eggs

Our tegu has not touched the meat mixture and meat bites from the pet store or mealworms and didn't like the rest of the chicken gizzards (just ate the heart)


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 4, 2008)

It sounds like you're doing fine. Although not eating raw ground turkey is odd. Did you put too much cod liver oil in it? Ours won't eat it if it's too stinky!


----------



## jor71 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine loves the following:

ground turkey
Beef Liver
Chicken Liver
Chicken Gizzard
fuzzies
Strawberry (very small amount, I mix it with the Ground Turkey)
I am going to try giving him some collard greens and papaya. I plan to pick some up this weekend.


----------

